# 1.6L Cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FantaCruze said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought I'd start logging the Cruze's progress.
> 
> Just had the K&N Typhoon installed.
> I'll post up pics and vids soon.


This is a good way to keep track of maintenance and costs as well.


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)

Here she is:


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Now you can suck up all the hot engine air you want


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)

30mm drop


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)

New shoes.


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)

Chevy badge.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> Now you can suck up all the hot engine air you want


There appears to be a sealed partition between the cone and the engine compartment. 
Is that supposed to be drawing fender air and not radiator air?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

FantaCruze said:


> View attachment 289059
> 
> 
> Chevy badge.


Chevy badge? Come on....don't diminish it by rebadging it. LOL


----------



## FantaCruze (Jul 19, 2020)

Pretty much finished..


----------

